# Awesome Weekend with Jerry Russell



## snook24 (Apr 29, 2013)

We took a trip this weekend with Jerry Russell at Russell Outdoor Guides and let me tell you it was a awesome weekend! We Started off hog hunting at night over feeders with red lights. That's a whole new world of hunting right there! Had a monster come in about an hour after dark but he winded us before the shot. We went back in the morning about an hour before day light. Had many more pigs coming in and out but couldn't manage to get a shot before the wind would swirl. Tough break but great experience. That afternoon we went Bow fishing, something we had never experienced so needless to say we were very excited! We started off a little before dark and shot a few gar, but once it got dark it was on! We had to of shot a hundred times each. We didn't hit nearly as many as we shouldve but ended the night with a bunch of gar and both of us got one shad. Those things are fast! I actually started passing up big gar to try for the shad lol. This was the best weekend I've had in a long time. I've been with a few guides before but non of them had any personality and it was all business. From the get go Jerry was your friend and never once seemed like any previous experiences. Hes an awesome guy with a great outfit. I cant thank him enough and were looking forward to our next trip!


----------



## robert carter (Apr 29, 2013)

Good stuff guys!!!RC


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 29, 2013)

That is awesome!!! Good job fellas......


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 29, 2013)

Great stuff right there. I took my son bow fishing with Jerry last year for his birthday...We had a blast!


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 29, 2013)

You guys let me tell you, that was a fun trip!!!!!! I haven't shot that much in a looong time!! Jerry has a really nice set up and did excellent job putting us on fish! I can't wait to go back! The only downside is now I have a new addiction!! Thanks Jerry for an awesome trip!!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 29, 2013)

That looks like a blast!


----------



## gurn (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep that right there is ah good time. Did you boys sign the $5 bill??


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 30, 2013)

gurn said:


> Yep that right there is ah good time. Did you boys sign the $5 bill??



We shot 2 of them!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 30, 2013)

Alrighty then; that is cool!


----------



## GHC (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip.  The LED lights must be working really well.  Might have to look into that for a quiet night of bowfishing.

Looks like you guys were shooting a river?


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys but the truth be told, I had as much fun as you did! You guys can flat shoot and that one frenzied few minutes where we had more fish around the boat that you could count was incredible for sure.  I look forward to sharing a camp again with you boys for sure.  

GHC- the LED's are just simply the best thing I ever did to my boat-period. I cannot begin to tell you what a pleasure it is to spend quality time with family and friends on the bowfishing water without raising your voice to chat.

We actually passed a cabin that sits right on the water and the folks out on the deck were friendly and we chatted with them a bit. That was a first while bowfishing, lol.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 30, 2013)

Led's are the way to go I love not having to yell all night long. and the 50's I put on my boat give me coverage all the way around my boat. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 2, 2013)

Jerry, how is that Warf bow working out, and most important, how is working with that AMS reel?

I am in the process of setting up a fish killing rig for Miss Tomi.


----------



## jerry russell (May 2, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> Jerry, how is that Warf bow working out, and most important, how is working with that AMS reel?
> 
> I am in the process of setting up a fish killing rig for Miss Tomi.



Jeff,

The bow/reel is working very well. I have finally moved completely to recurves and it has resulted in a much higher % hit ratio for eveyone that shoots with me, both novice and experienced. This is especially true on the speed fish.  I would add that if I were to pick the ultimate bowfishing bow, it would be a 48"-52" recurve at 45#. Longer bows work just fine but the shorter bow is lighter and your don't click limbs together when you are shooting a lefty and a righty at the same time.

You and Tomi come on down and shoot with me.


----------



## stick-n-string (May 3, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> You and Tomi come on down and shoot with me.




I agree!!! Yall will have a blast!!!


----------

